# My Daisy is dying



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh, tootsiesdad, I am crying upon reading your post :'( I'm so, so sorry you are going through this with your Daisy. Sending up prayers for strength and comfort for you and Daisy. We are here for you any time. (((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. All kind thoughts to all of you, and strength to get through such a very difficult time.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This is horrible news. Sending thoughts and prayers for you and your beloved Daisy. Peace be with you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Tootsiesdad. I am so tearful too at reading this sad, sad news. I am so terribly sorry. Four is just so young and so unfair. I lost one to cancer too at 4 years old. It's devastating. And for you...so soon after losing the other one. You stay here and let us comfort you as the time goes on. It will get easier but that's not a comfort to hear that at this time. I'm just so full of heart ache for you. I know you'll keep her comfortable as long as practical and she'll bask in your love for the time she has left.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am devastated with you and for you. I have no practical advise to give, but hope for as many days of love with her at your side that you can have.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm sorry. That's so sad. Our family lost our first dog so many years ago due to kidney failure when our dog was 6 years old. I couldn't imagine losing 2 so close together.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I wish I had advise or some type of positive remedy. All I can do is pray and I am so sorry you and Daisy are g ling thru this battle.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you all for so much love. Because of you all this gets passed on to Daisy. My wife and I talked after she got me to snap out of my sorrow, to put our feelings aside as best we can to give her our love and yours, rather than the confusing sobbing I fell prey to. It is too soon after Tootsies death. We are too weak, but it's not an choice. It is here. I have been researching alternative foods, as the Hills KD got the big thumbs down (paws down?) from my little kiddo. She has to eat. I scrambled her 1 egg, and let her have at it and she ate that looking for more. The advice I had read on line was to use little of none of the yolk. I am going to try a diet based on this site-
https://dogsfirst.ie/health-issues/kidney-disease-dogs/
I will watch and monitor her behavior. My vet is not giving her long to live, and much as I respect him and his thoughts after so many years of care, I want to try this homeopathic approach. I am grateful for all of you, and most certainly your prayers. Thank you and love you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, 4 years old is just far too young - Gentle hugs to you, your wife and Daisy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't want to give you any false hopes but when my Doberman was about 3 he was diagnosed with liver disease. He had all kinds of procedures, tests, biospies, ultra sounds, wound up having blood transfusions, plasma transfusions on and on. Anyhow, when all that was done, I went home and consulted this gal, owner of this website for a liver friendly diet. The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare? I researched her the best I could and she fixed me up a home made diet. It made him much more comfortable and he could hold his food down, not get sick. Most of what helped was probably the several Rx's he was on. But I'm sure the diet helped too. I wonder if you would find it worthwhile to see if she could fix you up a kidney friendly diet. I don't know how long the vet thinks she has or if this would be worth it or not. Did he give you any idea? This is so hard. But I think this gal is good. Her name is Sabine and she specializes in diets for diseases...diabetes, kidneys, liver etc. My dog lived another year quite comfortably until he got stomach cancer and that's what killed him....very suddenly. The consultation cost me at that time (around 2006 or so) $50. It might be more now. If you or your vet thinks it would be of use, you could try that. 

Another thing that I know first hand how difficult it is, but if you can gather up everything you've got to try and not sob or let your fear and tenseness show, you'd be helping her feel better too. Dogs, as you know are so sensitive to our moods and it would make her feel better the more normal you can act. I know...easier said than done. And when you just can't hold it anymore, go outside and have yourself a good, hard cry. (((hugs))) I'm so very sorry and sad for you and your wife.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I would do the same as you and not give up. You already found a way, and PB has given you great advice.

I hope the diet works out. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’m so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you. I can’t imagine how horrible this must feel. 

Raw goats milk may help her. When my 19 year old cat with renal failure stopped eating, we thought it was the end (so did the vet) and we thought we’d just make her comfortable for days she had left. Someone told me to try raw goats milk, mixed with baby food. I tried it and she slowly began eating again, and got 6 more good months. Since then, I have given raw goats milk to my dogs as well. I just drizzle it in their food. I get it at a local pet store, it’s frozen and the company that distributes it is called Answers. Just a thought.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My goodness, I am just heartbroken for you! We all 'watched' Daisy grow up here and how she and you had a wonderful life together, along with the joy she brought to 'her kids' in the classroom! I know you are trying everything you can, yet I also know you will not let her suffer, but will make her time left with you filled with tenderness and love. Cherish each and every day and tuck those memories away and someday they will make you smile again..........Sweet hugs to you, Daisy, and her family.
Laurel & Molly


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Good Morning. After a prayerful night, I was off to the market for ingredients to prepare a fresh meal, as described in the link above. She did not want it. She did, however want roasted un seasoned turkey breast. Much as this is not recommended, I gave her a few tiny bits just so she could get something in. I will try again with the market ingredients later. I did face time with a friend this morning , and amidst both of our tears we acknowledge that G-d is in control now as he has always been. It is far too easy to get selfish in a time like this, and miss that spiritual healing truth. Diarrhea, and vomiting up the water were an emotional setback, but I must not fall into selfish sobbing. That only adds confusion to her world. I thank you all for reading, and the peace of typing here...sharing. I shared with my wife, 'how would we handle this if she was older? If it wasn't a matter of how much time or how soon?' Although I find myself struggling even now, thinking that I am headed toward an emotional train wreck is like locking yourself in a crazy room. Charity is not something that everyone has, but when you talk to those that do, their peace is genuinely comforting. There is a lot of those people here. I am still praying for Daisy's healing, but more importantly for the strength of letting go, and letting God. My wife and I love big. This can be a tough gift, in these days. I'll be checking in. Thank you all.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Molly, beyond words, thank you so very much. Carolinek, I will try the goats milk today.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

PB, thank you so much for your post. Our vet had said maybe months left. This morning she had a little substance in her stool, but then orange/yellowish diarrhea. Tried the mix of food I had from online, but she did not want it. I am hoping as you said that maybe the meds (probiotic, anti acid, and a beta blocker) will encourage her to eat. If I could just get her to eat. I had as a last resort pulled some small pieces off of unseasoned oven roasted turkey breast, and she would have eaten more if I wasn't concerned of doing more damage than good. PB, is there a link for Sabine?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You may find helpful ideas here: 
DogAware.com Health: Diet for Dogs with Kidney Disease
and here:
Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Treatments Overview (but remember cats can tolerate far higher levels of fat than dogs, while also needing more protein - a high carbohydrate/low fat/minimum protein diet is probably better for dogs).


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Good morning, tootsiesdad :love2: I am praying for letting go and letting God, and also for Daisy's comfort for the time she has left. She is so lucky to have you and your wife by her side.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tootsiesdad...it's the link in the above post...called the dog food project. Here it is again. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

Is that turkey breast salty or something? Gosh, it would be nice to find something she'll like and eat. Are eggs a good thing? Rice? Or is magnesium in rice bad? I remember feeding Lyric chicken and rice for a bit while I waited for my diet from Sabine. And it turned out that magnesium or manganese (can't remember which now) wasn't so good for the liver...too hard to get rid of so she used tapioca instead. Anyhow, she is an expert on nutrition and it seemed to make my dog more comfortable and he liked it fine. I hope something is found that Daisy will like.

It's always so hard to say good-bye to our dogs and cats, all pets. It's just the most heart wrenching of times. And I have lost many. The most difficult was the one, my Doberman, Lyric who was only 4 like your sweet dog. There's something about such a young dog that barely got a chance to live much life. And that is so unfair. It really threw me for a loop that I never experienced with the dogs that were old and I could say, "that fella had a good, long life and it was just his time." But you can't say that with a 4 year old. But you can say that Daisy had a stupendously happy life while she was here, one that many dogs do not experience ever. That's something you can hold onto. So I know something of how you feel. No one knows exactly how someone else feels but I can see you're feeling a terrible amount of pain and I wish I could do something. All I can say is you just have to go through it and eventually, the sad thoughts are replaced slowly by happy pictures, remembering happy times, the silliness of these darling dogs and over some time, your dog again turns into something you have again, but in a different way. You will get through it. Keep her close always, even when she's gone and you'll be all right eventually. And for the time she has left, try to show her your happy self because she doesn't know her future or anything what's going on...just that she doesn't feel well. You can go outside and cry and while you're with her, make it good.



*The First Rose*

The first rose in spring is a glorious thing,
and my new puppy, he was a rose. 
Budding, new beginning, a reflection to me,
of how perpetual life might be. 

The rose bush, it stays as the flowers fade,
and again and again it will bloom. 
But my own sweet rose, not a lasting thing,
has faded forever except in my dreams…

The memories though, are lasting so… 
perhaps new growth will come,
He’ll return in the spring, to walk with me,
as we did so long ago. 

The bush, it remains inside, in my dreams, 
its roots planted deep and strong,
The flower is gone, but life goes on if I draw from the past and hold it fast…
And never let it go.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my, my heart bleeds for you and Daisy, so young, prayers for all of you, so sorry


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

my goodness, PB thank you so much. My day has been full of open hearts, welcome hugs. Tears from those that reminisced of last days. I was walking in the rain with Daisy in the cemetery (very rural,very quiet), and we spent time with a woman who comes there often, alone and sits in her van. She is stricken with cerebral palsy, and parks often in a particular part. I decided to introduce myself and Daisy, and shared with her Daisy's condition. Such heart! I struggled to understand what she was saying, but after a while it came easier. She loved on us both. I was amazed at the sincerity of a person I had previously waved to as we walked on. I asked, 'who are you visiting?' She proceeded to name and point to marker, after marker after marker. Husband, in laws, parents, room mate, sisters. "it's tough, but you get through it' she said, twisting each word out using her arms, shoulders, neck...and I realized I was in the presence of true greatness. I was struck, and in love with this woman in a way that goes far beyond physical attraction, or any type of selfishness. A truly priceless event in life. I told her I will look forward to seeing her again, as we are both 'regulars' there. Her compassion for Daisy was so genuine. We had never even met to talk before. I came away with so much today, for any one I may meet that is going through life's tragedy. It is as you have said, it is a special time in a dark place that feels like there is no end in sight. But to here from you, PB, and so many others we are no longer alone in the 'room' we so want to get out of. Casting aside my selfishness at least for a moment, I looked at Daisy, the most beautiful companion I have known and I heard this from my 4 year old. 
'My good friend, can you keep me company till I die? Will you walk with me until then?'
not a selfish cell in her body. What else can I say , but yes. tearing up. got to go. thanks pb


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

thank you glory. more than I can type.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Please see:



https://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834


Eric


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Do you have a hospice vet assisting you? I had home for one of my cats when he was dying. She helped us through the last few weeks in supporting him. She came to the house so we didn't have to make a stressful visit to the vet. She had lots of equipment and medicine with her to do most things that normally is done in the office. She also came to our house to put him to sleep. It was comforting to know that he would be put to sleep in my arms in the family room where he spent a lot of time.

Along with trying to keep Daisy eating and as healthy as possible with her illness, do thing about how you want to handle putting her to sleep as peacefully as possible when the time comes. I hope this isn't too upsetting for you to read. But I've put pets to sleep and sometimes felt I waited a day or too longer than perhaps I should have for selfish reasons of keeping them alive longer.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm so sorry to be meeting you and Daisy in these sad circumstances. I'm not questioning your vet's diagnosis, and certainly not wanting to offer false hope, but have you already, or have you considered seeing a specialist, or have her seen at a teaching hospital? I see that you're in NY. I'm not sure how far Cornell is, but it's something to consider, if that's within reach. 

You, Daisy, and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

RandP , thank you . I am calling the vet this morning to see if there is a specialist or anything else I can do. Thank you for that uplifting suggestion. Your thoughts and love are precious to me, now more than ever.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Skylar, thank you . Your another beacon in the storm. Me keeping focused on your and others suggestions is just the thing for strength to help her through this part of life that we all dread. I am calling the vet this morning. She doesn't want food or water at this point. she loves the people at the local farm store. I am thinking she will make one more trip there today to see them. They all love her so. I am praying for strength for Daisy and my wifes sake. I must be strong, and you are helping. Having friends like you during times like this make even death an important teaching about life. The importance of caring for one another, helping one another, loving one another. It is life, it is what the world needs so desperately. You all are passing on the most important life lesson.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Eric, you are such a blessing to me at this time. Thank you for your insights, wonderful bitter sweet poems, and such hope! I am struggling with being sickened and overwhelmed at this time, but it comes and goes in waves. Please pray for strength for me, that I may be strong for my family.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry. I'd like to say more but the words just will not come this morning. Enjoy your walks and soak in the pleasures.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

tootsiesdad said:


> Skylar, thank you . Your another beacon in the storm. Me keeping focused on your and others suggestions is just the thing for strength to help her through this part of life that we all dread. I am calling the vet this morning. She doesn't want food or water at this point. she loves the people at the local farm store. I am thinking she will make one more trip there today to see them. They all love her so. I am praying for strength for Daisy and my wifes sake. I must be strong, and you are helping. Having friends like you during times like this make even death an important teaching about life. The importance of caring for one another, helping one another, loving one another. It is life, it is what the world needs so desperately. You also l are passing on the most important life lesson.


I’m so glad you are calling the vet this morning. It’s horrible when they stop eating and drinking and nothing you do can tempt them to eat. I would ask the vet if they think it’s a good idea to take Daisy to the farm store or will that be too stressful for her.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mufar42 said:


> I am so sorry. I'd like to say more but the words just will not come this morning. Enjoy your walks and soak in the pleasures.



I like this post a lot. With all the attention to her condition, how sad this is...and it is truly so very sad, with trying to figure out what she could eat, trying to think of something to do about it...do enjoy your walks or whatever she, your family and you can do to just plain enjoy your time left with her. It could be that the lack of eating is very normal at this time. When organs aren't working properly, one probably affecting the others, it may be the process. But you can ask your vet and see about that. But all through this very difficult and sad time, don't forget to just bask in each others company and enjoy those things you always liked to do as long as she can do them. (((hugs))) And don't get too hung up on trying to research and look into ways to save her. (that is...if the vet is sure about the diagnosis, which he probably is) Enjoy your Daisy and remember the good things.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

My heart goes out to Daisy. So difficult to watch. 
My best to you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers for strength today, tootsiesdad. Sending all my love from afar to you, your wife, and Daisy :love2:


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Mufar42. I'm at least getting my focus off of myself, and getting proactive with her care. That made for a nice morning walk together. She actually took off on a run after a squirrel. Made me just shake my head. Doesn't she know?? or does she know much more than me about what living till you die means. Thank you again.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

thank you Maizie Frost! Went to visit some of her favorite places today! I have got myself under control, and I will keep focused on being a care-giver and not a care-taker.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

PB , thank you . We just returned from the vet with 2 other cans of another kidney diet, and a liquid to try to stimulate her appetite. That didn't go well. Nor do the pills. We did get a nice walk,run in, and she visited with some other dogs at the vet. He explained that the tests revealed two important levels BUN and CREA levels indicate 75% failure. That more tests can be done, but feels they would not have any impact on these findings. Sabine is booked 2 years out with consultations, so I may look more, or go with what I have for another day at least. Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I have read thru some of your older posts so I could know you and your beloved companions a bit better. I'm so happy that Daisy found you and your wife. No one could love her better or look out for her better. She knows that, and that love will carry you all thru.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Rose n Poos said:


> I have read thru some of your older posts so I could know you and your beloved companions a bit better. I'm so happy that Daisy found you and your wife. No one could love her better or look out for her better. She knows that, and that love will carry you all thru.


Thank you RnP. I have update on Daisy. After her experience with the appetite 'encourage' liquid, she went into the garage and lay on a bed I have for her. She has a bed or resting place in every room of the house  I sat down, just to close my eyes for a few minutes. As I began to keep them closed a little longer and started to drift, I saw she was back in for a drink of water, and then she was looking at her food bowl. I couldn't actually see her head, but her body. I closed my eyes and drifted a moment more, and when I opened them again, her body was still there. I thought, 'what is she doing? is she in some sort of trance?' and got up. She was going around the bowl area looking for food? I opened up the can of KD by Purina that the vet gave me to try, and put a spoonful in the bowl. Gone. Another. Gone. another another. Half can gone. The peace that brought me was rich. When my wife returned home, same. One day at time, yes, because there is hope in every one. Thank you all for your prayers and loving sympathy. Your encouragement, and your innermost thoughts about life and death. The strength that came at the darkest hours 'to be a best friend to your best friend' is to want to lay down your own life for theirs. I can't remember, but I think it was PB that said when you feel overwhelmed to take it out of sight and hearing, so she would not be confused by my anxiety. Such great advice. The poems and perspectives here are nothing but love for one another. Thank Eric, and thank you MuFar42 for when thoughts go beyond words. By Grace we will be walking together this afternoon. Maybe in pursuit of a deer or two. She still all Daisy when it comes to the pursuit. How we learn from them about living. Thank you all for being our friends.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have just read your update on little Miss Daisy. So happy for you that she is making some progress.....feeling well enough to eat, finally.

I remember when you got her and you shared your excitement here with all of us. We were excited for you and of course for Daisy finding such a loving home.

I will keep Daisy and your family in my prayers for peace and healing. 

Cathy


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Cathy, thank you my friend. We had a long night, needing to go out every hour or so from midnight on. Sometimes just to walk. I am going to try some different homemade recipes I got from the vet. She turned away from everthing I offered this morning but again, the oven roasted turkey breast. I gave her very small pieces, and she goes for it like she is famished. She still likes milk as well. 
https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/canine-diets-for-kidney-failure/
She has lost a lot of weight, but thanks to you Cathy, and others here, I am today in a pro-active frame of mind, rather than running those depressing movies in my head from past experiences. I have also introduced CoQ10 in addition to the beta blocker, probiotic, and pepsid from the vet. Hopefully the food tonight will meet her approval. Thanks again from all of us.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm happy that she's enjoying her food now. And I hope she can enjoy some play times and little walks for the time being. And you with her...you need time to relax, ponder and see if you can come to a little small piece of acceptance. Very difficult, granted but if you can find just a speck, it might make things a little easier. (((hugs)))

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

A friend and I went through this kidney failure issue with his young beagle, also 4 yrs old. When we needed to ensure that she stayed hydrated we mixed unflavored Pedialyte with bone broth and gave that to her via a small shallow bowl when she would lap it up and with a syringe, dribbled into her mouth when she did not want to lap. The bone broth mixture stimulated her appetite. I made bone broth from chicken feet from the Walmart meat department, plus water and a tablespoon of vinegar. Make in crock pot, Instant pot or old fashioned pressure cooker. This may help you keep Daisy hydrated.

I love that you are making visits to her favorite places and favorite people. I did the same when my Iris was ill and failing at age 14. Those visits were as important to those people as they were to me and Iris.

I have you in my prayers.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A little - very little - beef liver may help. It is very high in B vitamins, which can help stimulate the appetite but which are water soluble, so tend to be low in patients suffering kidney failure. It is high in phosphorus though, and can also cause diarrhoea if you give too much - check with your vet first, of course.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Cathy, I am going to make that broth. Thank you!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

tootsiesdad said:


> Cathy, I am going to make that broth. Thank you!


Bone broth is so nutritious for humans and pups....just remember the vinegar...it helps draw the nutrients out of the bones. 

Many hugs!


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

fjm said:


> A little - very little - beef liver may help. It is very high in B vitamins, which can help stimulate the appetite but which are water soluble, so tend to be low in patients suffering kidney failure. It is high in phosphorus though, and can also cause diarrhoea if you give too much - check with your vet first, of course.


FJM, I have also read up on the organ meats, and to add them sparingly. Thank you. Last night was a bit rough, as we were out from midnight to 5 am every hour and 1/2 , sometimes just walking as she tried to have a bowel. We had a very good day today though, walking in the cemetery and driving around getting supplies for her dinner. What I prepared (with out the calcium) is 2 cups of white rice, 1/4# 80% hamburger, 3 slices white bread, 1 hard boiled egg diced all rolled together. Tempting her by tasting myself, I found I had to have another taste. This is like comfort food! I gave her about a cup of that, and it was gone. We'll see how it goes tomorrow, as there is plenty left over. I've attached a pick from the back of the car as I loaded up the groceries , and I thought I heard her say-
"thank you for helping me, my loving family.'
Thank you my friends. It was a very good day. Peace.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so happy to hear that it was a good day. Daisy is the most adorable dog ever. Please give her extra love for me  Continued prayers.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

One extra hug, coming up! Thank you MaizieFrosty!


----------



## portermom (Jan 7, 2017)

Hugs to you, I'm so sorry. I lost my Spoo male 2 years ago and I'm pretty sure he had cancer as well. He was 16, so we didn't want to put him under or do extensive testing. I used to cook him chicken and rice with green beans. He wouldn't eat regular food any more, and he ate the chicken and rice for a while until he lost his appetite. Just use organic if you can, low sodium broth if you use that, and maybe some other vegetables that they are allowed to have. (carrots, pumpkin, I think peas?) I looked it up. Just be there with love, they know!


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

portermom, thank you very much from all of us. I am at least trying to keep looking for the next thing to keep her happy. I am in a jazz trio, and she just loves the guys. So we had a little concert for her at practice. All dog lovers, our hearts are breaking for her. 
Two days ago now, we had a great day. Food stayed down, bowel movement looked good, but something happened over night. After a full night without any interruptions, she was lame in her right rear leg when we got up. I thought maybe she fell off the bed during the night. The leg came down, though still favored, and we went to the groomer at 8am. She seemed fine when I left her, and when I came to pick her up an hour later, the leg was up again, and she would not put it down. I massaged it and applied heat for three sessions yesterday, and fed her some by spoon at 5pm. We made it through most the night, though she began moving slower and slower. I hoped the morning would bring relief. It did not. It got worse, and now she did not want to walk at all. I carried her to different areas to encourage her to urinate or bowel. I called the vet this morning and got in by 11:30a. 104 temperature, had a hard time sitting upright. She (Dr. Abby) made a suggestion to now treat as lyme, with antibiotics, IV her with fluids, pain medication, nausea medication. She declined so quickly. She recommended a 24 hour facility about an hour away where an MRI could also be utilized, but could not say the outcome would be any different. I am going to keep her local. I like these new vets at the clinic I've been at for years, and it is right up the street. They will be hydrating her for 5 hours, and implementing the meds. I will then bring her home for the night, and resume IV again in the morning until 12, when the clinic closes. thank you all for your prayers as we try to keep Daisy comfortable. Thank you my forum family.
ps- I just received a call from the vet, and there is bacteria in her urine, they are sending out for evaluation.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending more prayers and hugs your way. I know how difficult this is.

Be at peace with whatever decisions you make. Daisy KNOWS she is well loved.

Cathy


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Cathy, so very ,very much.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry and I hope your see some improvement with the vet intervention.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...what a roller coaster...first she seems to be feeling pretty good and now this. I'm so very sorry. You will know when the time is right. Maybe she's not suffering too badly yet. I know what a hard decision it is. I do hope she will get some relief with these antibiotics and whatever else the vets can do. Lost of good wishes coming yours and Daisy's way. (((hugs)))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m hoping they find the cause really fast and treat it. And most of all a speedy recovery for your baby !


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

It is done. We have said goodbye to our beloved. I don't need to explain to you all. You know what we are going through. I've been drinking, hating God, and come back knowing that we have been allowed to enjoy a blessing and had to be a blessing. This pit is a place where we are all reduced to what we have control over in our lives. Daisy had a peaceful passing, with a wonderful vet, and a wagging tail as we said goodbye. I can try to rationalize and prayerfully ask for peace, but this bottom we all know has to be the path to the next day. We miss the healthy love that blessed our household, and are challenged to know the reality of her condition that led to our decision to this day, to set her free from her broken body. We all prayed over her, kissed and loved on her, thanked her...I asked God why? So soon! We prayed! Please pray for our strength in this time. I spent last night with her on the couch. Her strength left her so quickly. I stopped the IV early today, as enough is enough. No more struggle. She couldn't walk this morning , yet still wagged her tail as I watched her slip away. We cry. why. We kissed her with many kisses. We thanked her. We packed all her things. and now we try to go forward without her. pLEASE pray for us. This is our last picture, last night on the porch. Especially my wife. We are devastated.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so, so sorry, tootsiesdad. I'm crying with you. Sending you and your wife love, gentle hugs, and certainly keeping you in my prayers for strength and comfort during this horribly sad time.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I am so, so very sorry for your loss ? Your sweet girl knew how much you loved her, and because you loved her you were able to give her the gift of moving on from this life and being free from pain. I believe there is an afterlife for dogs and your sweet girl is running around, pain free, remembering those who loved her. Wishing you and your family peace at this time of grief.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending strength, comfort and peace to you. I've asked all my girls who have gone before to welcome Daisy and be her friend.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2019)

I am so sorry. I never had the chance to know you and your Daisy, but what I know is it’s very clear you loved her deeply.
When we love like this - goodbyes are so challenging and painful. What was once a raging ocean of love is now a crater so deep it makes you feel hollow.
Just remember, when you’re ready, little by little you pick up pieces, memories, the beautiful bits and start filling that void with them.
Take the time to grieve. 
I can only tell you how much this affected me, reading through this and seeing your care, affection and love for her shine through all of it. 
My heart is heavy for you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am crying like a baby and feeling sooooo sad for you. We all kinda watched Daisy grow up here, and now it's like we have lost a family member................know that we share your sorrow and hope you find peace with all the good memories she left your family with.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

We can't stop crying. Her joy filled our home. Now it's like we're just in an empty house. Why can't we live like Daisy?? Such sadness. Oh God such sadness. Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers, especially your tears with us. We are lost without her. Please continue to reach out to us in this time. We have lost purpose. Daisy was everything to us.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too am in tears - it has happened so fast. Daisy blazed briefly but brightly through so many lives, and was so much beloved. There are no words to fill the void she leaves. Be at peace, Daisy, and help your humans to find peace too.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I am so sorry for you pain ? I know your grief is strong at this time. Please, please reach out to your vet for grieving resources if you need to. My family's vet was very helpful after the passing of our dogs.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

What a kind, compassionate and loving family you are. I have only just met you this past week thru this forum but I can feel your pain and join in your tears. It is such a sadness to lose a pet, who is a family member and loved so deeply. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayer that you may find comfort in the memories you have. You have done all that was humanly possibly and I feel Daisy was comforted and happy in her journey. Bless you all.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

FJM,Cathy,Molly,RP,Eric,PB,Maize,,Portermom,GloryBeeCosta,Mufar42,Skylar,Astasmom,
Mysticrealm,Carolenek,Dechi,Clickntreat,Jcris,Dogs4life...many more
Just typing all of your names, I am so grateful for you. I thank you. I thank you for my wife. You all know what this is like, and not being alone at a time like this is what you have all given me. Your heartfelt writings and prayers, oh my goodness. You are all pulling me up from the well, and wrapping your arms around us. The truth is she is freed from her brokeness, that she would not let get in the way of her love to the very end, as we all said our goodbyes. She looked at me , wagging. Oh God, right now memories hurt so much. I kissed and kissed her as she slipped away peacefully. She gave, and I gave back. I only wish i could know it in the joy of giving. Now I need you all so very much. Thank you for being here. We are going for a drive. I can't eeven look at her pictures right now. Please keep praying for us.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Keeping up the prayers for you and your wife, tootsiesdad. :love2: I hope the drive brings you some peace right now. Your PF family loves you. XOXO


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry and writing through tears, she is free of pain and knew she was loved, and you have beautiful memories.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I just now came to this and read this sad news. I find myself crying with you and feeling so helpless to do anything to make you feel better at this devastatingly sad time. The pain of losing these dear, sweet darlings is just over whelming. It takes time to feel a little better. But you just have to go through the pain first, huh. You did the right thing and freed her to go to a more comfortable and lovely place. She's free of pain and fear from this disease. You can rest assured that your last act of kindness toward her was pure and unselfish. I wrote a poem about sending my Doberman off to Rainbow bridge. But it might make you cry even more. But in a way it makes me feel better because I picture him in this special heaven place with other dogs and all his health is back and he's playing and happy, free of pain. I do hope in not too much time, you'll be able to talk to your wife about memories...happy times, places you went together and funny moments. Then there are the photos. That always seems to help. Not at first. Not now. But a little later. (((hugs))) to you and your wife. I'm so terribly sorry.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

PB, thank you my dear friend. I would like a link or post of your poem to read. You know about the grief, the uncontrolled sobbing that can relieve the pressure of this helplessness.
thank you.
We returned home after a 'drive to nowhere' only to break down together in the garage, upon seeing a sympathy card addressed to Daisy's parents. While trying to move forward in picking up her toys, washing them, putting them away, we both collapsed in grief again in an all too quiet house, asking for our Lords help. How can we go on? After we settled down, I thought of what Dogs4Life had said about professional counseling. While my vet is closed today, I went online and by grace was guided here - 
https://www.lapoflove.com/community/Pet-Loss-Support/Pet-Loss-Support-Hotline
and spoke with Mary (813) 407-9441 SUN-THURS 8-5
After I calmed down and got through an introduction, the blessing of not just talking but listening and receiving such compassion through the little speaker on my phone, relieved my wife and I from the pit of despair, and placed our feet on solid ground. At least for the moment.
Dogs4Life, thank you for setting a seed that I will faithfully say that God watered. Of the sites that appeared when I googled Pet Grieving Counseling, I just happened to pick this one. 
Read about them as I have, and pass it along as another resource if you think it may help our grieving here on the forum. 
Your friendships are beyond measure of value. 
Day 2 Thank you.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I am glad that you were able to reach out to someone. People grieve in different ways, and sometimes a person needs to try different things to see what helps. I grieved differently than my family members when our dogs passed away. Just know that in the end, everything you did for your girl was out of love, and she knows that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am hurting with you and your wife, but hope as days pass you will be able to see her happily running over on the other side of the bridge with all her new good friends who all have happy healthy bodies.


Peace to you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I was so devastated when I lost this Dober boy at 4 years of age also. It took me about a year to get over the depression I had...something I never had from the loss of previous dogs or since...something about his being so young I guess. And he was my heart dog. I use to tell him, "go to bed" and he's zoom down the hall to my room where his crate was and I could hear him knocking it around as he raced in and turned around to lie down. He was so eager to carry out his "duties." I wrote a lot of poems the second I came back from the vet's when he was saved from more pain of cancer. I sobbed uncontrollably and just poured out these poems, which aren't really very good poetry but it was what came out. I didn't think very much. The words just came out the ends of my fingers as I typed them. It must have been therapeutic. I hope you can find some way to help make things feel better, little by little. And believe me, it will get better in time. You just picture Daisy who just passed through the gate of Rainbow Bridge and there's bright green grass, flowers and sunshine and other dogs to play with. Who knows? It may well be, right? Believe it. She's happy and healthy. And that is the most important thing. Be strong. And plant a daisy plant. (((hugs))) It will get better.




Go To Bed 

Go to bed I told the pup, to crawl into his crate,
Go to bed I whispered, it’s time to cross the gate,
Always he was willing, with just ’bout every step,
Always he was trusting, that, I never will forget.

Your work is done, at ease my dear,
No more struggle, no more fear,
You’re free to go, to take your rest,
You know the way, there is no test. 

Rest your head a little while, before you make your run,
And then be free and lively, again beneath the sun.
I shall be a watching, before the light of day,
To see you deary, in my mind, happy and at play.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That's beautiful, PB.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss, tootsiesdad and tootsiesmom. She is at peace at the Bridge, and you two have a new guardian angel. Wishing you comfort, and in time, for the happy memories to come to mind first.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

PB, my goodness that is beautiful. As I am more at peace for this moment, we washed toys and I held my wife as she couldn't bring herself to put some of them in a bag. 'Not yet, we will leave these out for a while'. Daisy was a shooting star that appeared for a brief moment, leaving us wanting more. I placed her beds in a bag to take to the laundromat, and as I went into the garage with them, I placed the bag down, and out of somewhere said out loud 'time to get ready for the next visitor'.

_Hebrews 13 v2
Be sure to welcome strangers into your home. By doing this, some people have welcomed angels as guests, without even knowing it._

Life through death, possibly the hardest teaching. 
Again, all this sharing , is life for all of us. Thank you my forum family.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Streetcar.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Time take time for yourself. We had two lil shih tzu. Our first was Holly. We were living in GA. at the time and my husband had his pilots license. He flew to Va. and picked up our little girl. She was the sweetest lil girl and oh so tiny. Her biggest weight was 7 lbs. My youngest daughter was 5. WE lost Holly at age 17. She actually became my daughters constant companion, slept with her, rode with her. So you can imagine the heart break when we lost her. To make it worse my husband and I were 20 hours away when the call came. My daughter had to take her across the bridge on her own. Thankfully a good neighbor who is a friend went with her to the vet. I spoke with our vet on the phone and took care of what was necessary. While we were all devastated it hit my daughter especially hard, she suffers from depression and it was worsened by this. Its has been about 7 years, we have other dogs but she hold a special place in our hearts and tears still come. But we know she is better and free of pain. One day you will be able to look back and have happier tears. Meanwhile we will keep you and your wife in our hearts & thoughts.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Reaching out to you with most loving thoughts - OMG how to lose her, you are devastated . I am so very very sorry but know she is at peace on the other side of the bridge and will always be there for you in your heart. Tears fell as I thought about you and read PB's poem. Sympathy.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

PB that was lovely and so fitting for anyone who loses their fur babies.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

We are brought into the fur babies life to adore them, love them, and they need us to be there for them. Imagine how happy we make them and the joy we bring to their lives just like they do to ours. 5 of my toys poodles went over the rainbow bridge since I was 25, 73 now and have 3. It hurts just as much each time, but sometimes I should have let them go earlier but could not. Just know she is happy and pain free, and like many mentioned running through the green grass and flowers.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She's at peace after giving it her all. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I can hardly see to type as my tears are blurring the screen. I dreaded reading an update from you as I knew pretty much what I would find. I am so very sorry for you and your loving wife. Take comfort in knowing that Daisy had the very best life a dog could have....and she was clearly, dearly loved...and she knew that to the end.

Next week on the 16th I will mark the third anniversary of my saying goodbye to my lovely Iris, who was 14 yrs old...and I wished so desperately for one more day, week, month or year with her. I was shattered and made my way around the house washing bowls, and toys and beds and packing them away, knowing it would take months or longer to find the right little soul to help me heal. Of course, a guardian angel, another forum member, called me three days later to tell me " Betty has a puppy...do you want her?" The very next day, at the airport in Denver I held Poppy in my arms for the first time and fell in love immediately.

I still grieved terribly for Iris, my long time friend, but Poppy has helped heal my heart.

I hope that when you and your wife are ready you will welcome a new baby into your home to help heal your heart, like Poppy has healed mine. You both deserve that. Your new baby will never take Daisy's place in your heart....your heart will just make room for the new one. Daisy is at peace and no longer suffering, you gave her the kindest gift of love and of letting go of her pain.

Poppy and I send love and prayers of comfort.......Cathy

Here is Poppy to share a little love too!


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> ... Daisy is at peace and no longer suffering, you gave her the kindest gift of love and of letting go of her pain.
> ......
> 
> Thank you Cathy. And Poppy, you are so beautiful..
> ...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending good thoughts and hugs your way today.

Iris is still with me ....I like to think she greeted your Daisy at the bridge, to show the way.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. How fortunate she was to be so deeply loved. 

I wish you peace and some measure of comfort in the months to come. I think Eric’s post about “Do we ever really lose them” rings true. They leave an energy in this world and a mark on our lives that lives forever. They leave here and just go on to a different kind of being. That doesn’t help fill the hole in the heart though. 

Many, many hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Tootsie's Dad - I so want to just give you a hug. My dearest friend had to put her 17yr. old to sleep today. I was with her. So hard to let go, whether you are 4 or 17, the heart wrenches - so much seems so strange. Nice burial today in one of his favorite spots - I grieve as I knew this dog very well.
Hope you don't mind all - but I have copied several of the posts in this thread for Karen to read.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

My friends. My wife and I left again on our drive to no where today a little later, and a little easier. Without the anxiety of 'getting away' from pain. More of a feeling of sickness, but not absolute despair. I had to face one of the shops I would normally go in with Daisy, only to find that when I began to tear up at their question 'how are you' they quickly let me know my groomer had called, and they were aware of my condition. My wife and I left town shortly after, and talked memories without the tears, but head shaking and some laughter at what Daisy had put us through in her puppy hood . I use that loosely, because she was the eternal puppy. Love bursting from every heartbeat. My wife and I reflected over many of the 'visitors' we have shared life with over so many years..Duffy, Diana,Abbey, Casey, Tootsie and of course the shooting star..Daisy. They all were a lifetime of memories. All different. All spirit. All life. My wife and I looked at each other and agreed-we are just dog people. It is what we do with our lives. We welcome these into our home, we give to them, they give to us. Is the pain of saying good bye worth the life given to this house through them? Yes. Are we ready to start again? Not quite, but we agree that with the life we have left, our canine visitors...these incredibly rich vessels of life..are well worth our not understanding the message they bring to us again and again. Moments before passing, our Daisy looked at my wife wagging her tail as energetically as ever, even sedated as she was. She then laid her head back into my hands and just loved me with her eyes and smiled, as I kissed her and she passed. Love is the reason for living,she said to me with that beautiful face. Love is the reason. She didn't speak of the end. She spoke a message to this caregiver that I will carry with me for the rest of my life. That we hear of humans that die smiling, or pointing to something as they pass. We say we are blessed that they are seeing 'something more'. That is what we saw in Daisy. I still don't have it in me to rejoice, as I am still tearing up. But I am struggling to begin to understand. We humans are such slow learners. Yes Cathy, Iris is still here. Eric, do they really leave? No, not according to my Daisy...we are here. I cry because I don't understand. Maybe I will, with the next visitor. Thank you all, for giving me the chance to cry..and to move through this death to life.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know I am not the only one crying with you, and recognising the wisdom of your words. I am glad the first devastating shock is passing for you both, and that there is comfort to be found in the good memories. We will none of us forget Daisy, but when the time comes we will, like you, remember her with both a smile and a tear, and be happy that you are sharing the love she brought with another dog that needs it.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you fjm. I am looking at the portraits of Sophy and Poppy with a smile across my heart. Just love on display. I am very grateful we have met, on our journey in this life.
Paul


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Asta's Mom, I grieve along with you and your good friend. Letting go. oh so hard. Our heart saying no, please . I have found so much here, in all of our sharing about this, the hardest place for love. When I had responded to the Viking Queen about her Iris, who has passed on to the bridge, she said something that was like a glimpse into understanding, believing. She said 'she is still here'. Even though we can no longer be with them as we knew, they are teaching us how to be with them in the truest union of spirits. The heart. The eternity of it all. Our love and hugs to you and your dear friend.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I always felt like my dogs who had passed onto Rainbow bridge were and are still here with me also. I even wrote poems about that. They just don't leave all the way. There are different kinds of presence...physical presence, a presence that we hold onto in our hearts and souls. They are energy as is all life and it doesn't stop existing altogether I don't think. It just moves to another place. And although we can't have them right there the way we're use to having them, your Daisy is still there. She'll be there when you think of her, when you look at photos, when you talk about her. You can still hold onto her in a different way. Maybe you can picture Daisy saying these things to you. They're with us. They're in everything. But at first it doesn't help much, does it? It's terribly hard to not have them physically with us anymore and hard to accept. But you will. (((hugs))) Know that we're here for you to talk with whenever you want to.

*
Remember this wonderful poem?*

*Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep
by
Mary Elizabeth Frye*


Do not stand at my grave and weep, 
I am not there, I do not sleep. 
I am in a thousand winds that blow, 
I am the softly falling snow. 
I am the gentle showers of rain, 
I am the fields of ripening grain. 
I am in the morning hush, 
I am in the graceful rush 
Of beautiful birds in circling flight, 
I am the starshine of the night. 
I am in the flowers that bloom, 
I am in a quiet room. 
I am in the birds that sing, 
I am in each lovely thing. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there. I do not die.


*And my little poem: 
Words From Lyric To Me
By: Carrie *

I know you’re feeling sad and blue,
So hear these words from me to you,
Mourn not too long, for I am there,
Our lasting memories we’ll both share. 

I remember when you’d call,
I’d run so fast, I’d make you fall,
You fell hard upon the grass,
I laughed with glee, when you fell on your (oops). 

My memories of you are vast,
I love my present and I loved my past.
I am now, free of pain, 
Running in the shine or rain. 

Many, many friends I’ve made,
Here at the bridge, I know their names. 
Mom, you must know that I am fine,
Happy, healthy, the world is mine. 

Mom, don’t forget I miss you too, 
And sometimes feel sad and blue,
But when you come to join me here,
The meaning will be very clear.

And before you come, be sure to tell 
That I wish everybody well.
Be sure to tell them… they will see,
All the love you have for me.

For when dogs go off to Rainbow Bridge, 
Their families follow up the ridge,
Dogs and people go together,
Never parted by foul weather. 

Do not mourn so very long,
You taught me that very song,
Don’t forget that I am there, 
I’m in all you love so dear. 

I am everywhere, you see,
I am your very energy,
I’m even in your room at night,
Close your eyes and douse the light. 

I never really ever left,
My body yes, my soul not yet,
Not ever Mom, I’d never leave,
For we are intermingled weave. 

I’m still there, though you don’t know, 
It’s like the way a river flows,
It twists and turns and takes a dive,
It disappears, plays tricks and hides.

Keep me in your heart and mind,
And I with you, will keep in kind,
We’re interwoven, that’s forever, 
I won’t leave you, never ever.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

PB, you are more dog than man. Such a wonderful read. thank you. Such love.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Asta's Mom said:


> Tootsie's Dad - I so want to just give you a hug. My dearest friend had to put her 17yr. old to sleep today. I was with her. So hard to let go, whether you are 4 or 17, the heart wrenches - so much seems so strange. Nice burial today in one of his favorite spots - I grieve as I knew this dog very well.
> Hope you don't mind all - but I have copied several of the posts in this thread for Karen to read.


Oh, Asta's Mom. I am so sorry to hear of your friend's loss and yours as well. It is so difficult to go along and support our friends when they say good bye to their companions, your friends too.

11 yrs ago my close Friend Tom began losing dogs, a total of 3 in a 3 month time period. As he mourned each one I did as well. One by one we found new little friends for him to take in and love. Fast forward 11 years....2 months ago the cycle began again....the first was unexpected, he called in a kind of panic, I went along for the trip to the vet and we both said goodbye to Jessie. Two weeks later he was looking for a new friend and I found him a sweet border collie mix, Lilly. 2 weeks after he welcomed Lilly home I got another dreaded phone call from Tom....his little old beagle, Bubba, who we knew was failing, was seriously in trouble. Another sad trip to the vet for both of us. I knew these two kiddos like they were my own and cried along wih Tom. The new girl, Lilly, has become a lively playmate for my girl Poppy, and Tom's old redbone **** hound, Moose, gets to supervise the girls while they play. So two doggie friends gone in a month and a new lively Lilly spirit to liven up our lives.

Losing little fur friends is always difficult. I am sorry you and your friend had to say goodbye to her special friend. Many hugs to you both.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul,

Daisy was so very blessed to have you and your wife for parents....and she knew it! :angel:


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Please see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric, I returned to this post this morning and it spoke your experiential life into the room as if I was sitting here with you. It was after reading Cathys' post to Astas mom, recalling her friends terrible season with death. Death in itself levels the field. How much more when we struggle to embrace things we believe as truths. Spiritual truths. The encouragements here, in this forum, that we faithfully, and by our own experience testify, are part of the bridge. Glimpses that we can lift each other through the devastating impact we encounter in the loss of life as we know it best. The physical. Today, as yesterday, is difficult. It is or has been the same for all of us here at one time or another. Like walking with sickness at every reminder of the physical absence of our loved ones. I know that I will take time today to keep in prayerful thought all of you I know by name, your friends you have stood by and those kindred spirits that are trying to speak the eternity of it all into our lives. My wife and I are still sickened with loss, but walking with it. You are all invaluable to me , and others through me. It brings to mind a quote that reminds us to 'continue meeting together'. That quote is one of the urgency of spiritual awareness. The Hope that is life. The hope that we can encounter here in our visiting companions. I will keep you updated, especially as my wife is hinting she wants to look and see who might be looking for a place to stay. A place to be loved, and again teach us how to run while there is still time. Running after her, more like it, as she laughs as I fall on my (oops). Thanks for that PB.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Asta'smom...I missed your post somehow. I am very sorry for your friend and you too for the loss of her dog. It's just the worst part of having pets. They're so much a part of the family and we grow to love them so. It is something all pet owners have to go through and it is so painful. And the process to get to feeling better takes a long time, sometimes longer than others. I hope she finds comfort in some of the posts you show her. Sometimes just talking to others, getting it out helps. 

Tootsiesdad...you and your wife with all the love I see coming from you had to have been the best doggie parents. That is something you can be pleased with...that you gave Daisy and any of your past dogs a good life. I always felt that way. I'd tell myself that although Lyric's life was shortened, in those 4 years he had a full and happy life. I don't know...you have to tell yourself something good or you'll have a harder time picking yourself up to keep on going. (((hugs)))


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

PB, I am so sure that Lyrics time with you was as gold. For both of you.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Having closure to Daisys death was an ongoing petition of prayer for me. 'Why'?
followed by silence, except for my repeated 'why'.
Today, I feel closer to understanding the 'why?' of prayer, because of the ongoing streams of life that continue to flow around me, reminding me that our spiritual essence is an absolute reality. I'd like to now share with you a story, that I hope will touch that connection within you , as mine has been undeniably touched.
This past Sunday, on one of our trips to nowhere in the car, we stopped at a country shop that sold plants. While walking through the green houses, I thought of Daisy, and our drives to nowhere after Tootsies death. I had asked my wife at that time ' If we were to get another dog, what would be her name?' to which she replied ' I'd call her Daisy'. We both smiled and Daisy's journey began. Breaking through the sorrow of the moment in the green house, I said to 'her, 'You know, if we ever decided to have another dog, I like the name Violet.'
'Violet? I don't know about that. I've not heard of Violet as a name for a dog.' I just said ' well I like it anyway'.
A couple more days went by, and I was in my office (working part time still) and during a break , I figured I would google 'miniature aussie poos (ausie doodles) for sale, just to look at some of those cute faces, to lift my spirits. I clicked on the first site that popped up, took a sip of water as the page loaded, and began to look at the page, when I was stopped cold,my mouth partly open, at the image and what the text read above it. It said
'Hi My Name Is Violet'

After I called and found out she was available, and 16 hours of driving, I'd like you all to welcome Violet to our family a visitor that has come to stay for a while. beyond coincidence, and purposed in a way that I clearly can't deny.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome Violet!! I am very happy for you and your new family . You will be loved and cared for beyond measure.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness Tootsie'sdad! I can't tell you how very pleased I am for you and your wife. What an adorable little dog. Violet. Love that name and what a coincidence or sign of some sort if you're inclined to that kind of thinking. She will not take the place of Daisy. No dog will. But isn't it lovely to have another little life to make whole and happy and have that little life, the wonder of it all be there for you? How perfect. You will still grieve Daisy and miss her. That never goes completely away, does it? But you have little Violet to take the edge off a little bit, distract you and she will need you so much. I'm very happy for you. Now we need lots of pictures when you get a chance. Maybe you can make a thread just for introducing Violet to us all...separate, happy, pictures, her age...all kinds of details if you can. :love2:


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww Welcome Violet, sometimes things are meant to be and the iritis lead us. I am so happy you have Violet to ease you and your wife. May you have many happy years together.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

She is precious, and I love the name Violet! And yes, please post more pictures in the picture forum!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome Violet! Fate has brought you a wonderful gift Tootsiesdad!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Violet is adorable. It was meant to be. She will help heal your broken heart.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh so happy for you what a wonderful story and it was fate. Please send pictures and let us know how things are doing. I am so glad you accepted Violet she will be such a help to you and your wife to ease the pain of Daisy's loss although not the memories. Just so excited for you.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome little baby Violet. She is absolutely adorable. 

I feel a connection here.....in 1966 my parents let me have a little beagle for my birthday, I was 17.....I named her Daisy and we had many adventures together for 16 yrs. Years later I got my lovely Miss Rosie...a few years passed and I got Rosie her own blue grey kitty who I named VIOLET. Violet was with me for 17 years. Then I had Iris for 14 yrs. 3 yrs ago this last Thursday I said goodbye to beautiful Iris and was heartbroken....4 days later, which is 3 yrs ago on this coming Monday, I welcomed beautiful and silly Poppy into my life.

We miss our beautiful flower children when we lose them and then we welcome another flower child to help the healing begin.

I am so very happy for you and hope that your Violet will bring as much joy and healing to both of you that my Poppy has brought to me.

Here is my Violet....may you have your Violet as long as I had mine.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome Violet - may you bring comfort and smiles and laughter back into your humans' lives.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you all. VQ, there is most certainly a connection. It may have first appeared to me when I thought by your name that you are Norwegian as well. I will be posting and seeking advice (again) with our new girl. Sincerely, thank you all for your company, your compassionate caring, and your heartfelt words.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

tootsiesdad said:


> Thank you all. VQ, there is most certainly a connection. It may have first appeared to me when I thought by your name that you are Norwegian as well. I will be posting and seeking advice (again) with our new girl. Sincerely, thank you all for your company, your compassionate caring, and your heartfelt words.


Can not get much more Norwegian than growing up in Minnesota with grandparents from Norway and a last name of Iverson!

I hope you, your wife and little Violet had a good night last night....now the fun begins.

May she bring you much joy:angel:


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Hah! I love it. Thanks for all VQ. Ah yes, now about that fun beginning....:>)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Can not get much more Norwegian than growing up in Minnesota with grandparents from Norway and a *last name of Iverson!*
> 
> I hope you, your wife and little Violet had a good night last night....now the fun begins.
> 
> May she bring you much joy:angel:


 Ah-ha! That's how I found your picture.:act-up:


----------

